# Gear Oil



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

So the Bentley manual seems strangely silent on how much gear oil the transmission, center differential, and rear differential respectively hold. (at least I couldn't find it) However, they have great fact sheets and list the lubricant capacity for every other transmission they ever put in the Quantum.
If I had to hazard a guess I would say that the transmission will hold 2.35 liters, but I'm lost on the other two. *Does anybody know?*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

It's a failing of the Q Bentley manuals. If I remember correctly, most of the Syncro-specific material for the drivetrain was contained in another booklet, but alas, I've never seen one.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

All QSW Front diff/tranny & center diff use GL4 aka GL 3-4-5 as they are now blended. Rear diff Only uses GL5. Yes you can use synthetic and it's recommend. 
I put the car on 4 jack stands level, drain the front diff/tranny & center diff and the rear diff overnight and refill, until it dribbles out then I start the car and drive it for a few minutes through 3rd gear. Shut it off and recheck the level. Full means the oil is dribbling out at the top of the fill hole.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Now that sounds like a plan!
I assume that the center diff and transmission are connected oil wise, right? There is no "Fill Hole" per-se on the center diff.
Is three quarts enough to do the transmission? Is one quart enough to do the rear diff? I just need a ball park figure to know how much to pick up.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_
I assume that the center diff and transmission are connected oil wise, right? There is no "Fill Hole" per-se on the center diff.
Is three quarts enough to do the transmission? Is one quart enough to do the rear diff? I just need a ball park figure to know how much to pick up.









Yes!
I do not remember. Make sure that it's GL5 straight, not the 3/4/5 blend.
I buy more then I need and return the un-opened pint/quart/litre.


----------

